# Texas Photographers



## Aoide (Dec 6, 2004)

I just found this Texas Photography forum.  It is brand new so we can take over and mold it the way we want!   Revolution! Mwuahahaha  

Oh umm.... sorry... actually it is really set up to share interesting sites to shoot across our great state.  There are currently categories set up for Austin, Dallas, San Antonio, *Houston*, and others.  I'm sure that the admin would be willing to set up other areas (Corpus, RGV, El Paso, etc.) as people come on board.

So Texas shooters... come share your tips and hot spots.  

http://abellongoria.com/phpBB/index.php

***I am only a member and not affiliated with the owner in anyway.  I just wanted to pass the info on to the Texas photographers on this board.


----------

